# Prosport Archery



## dispatch 510 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Prosport Archery Attack One. I know that the company was based out of canada,can anyone give me anymore info on this bow. Thanks


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

yea pro sport...eventually turned into champion...but champion went out of business about three years ago...actually i have a attackone in which i love it just to short and right now i have champion mustang....want to know anything else about the bow just let me know


----------

